# Writing a Social Psychology Research Proposal



## purplewool (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello all,

Working on my last assignment for the term, started it a bit late.
Anyhow, just wondering if anyone has some advice on how to write a SIMPLE research proposal for a research methods class. 
There has got to be an abundance of psychology majors in here, so here's to hoping that one of them feels like offering some advice to a good but sometimes miscalculating student. 

I find social psychology abstract and confusing. Help?


----------



## purplewool (Mar 25, 2012)

... it's a long shot, I know.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

If I knew how to write research proposals I would help you =(. Are you looking for help brainstorming topics or just like input on what kind of format is appropriate for this kind of assignment?


----------



## purplewool (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks Claude 

I was looking for suggestions on a topic that wouldn't be too complicated (has a short research history to recap)... I guess I wasn't very clear haha, but I felt desperate!
I've finally narrowed down on one though. Kind of. College student alcohol consumption. My school has a its own bar and advertises for other drinking establishments with posters and coupons in our student handbook. 
I'm thinking about proposing to measure rates of alcohol consumption among students in 4 situations:
a) who attend a school with a bar & with alcohol ads
b) who attend a school with a bar, no ads
c) " no bar, with ads
d) " no bar, no ads

and see how these variables effect consumption, if at all.


----------

